# ovulation to period - always 14 days?



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

Just wondering if anyone can tell me, do you ALWAYS have AF 14 days from ovulation?  

Just wondering as I had ovulation twinges day 14 and had AF day 31 so now wondering if they were in fact ovulation twinges.  Not that it matters from ttc point of view as we have plenty of BMS all month but its good to know when to expect AF.

Thanks xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Flowerpot,

I asked thid question a few days ago(cant remember where though)I had to ask as I had ov'd early this cycle and didn't know whether to expect af to come normally(day33)or expect af earlier as a result of ovulating earlier.I got a couple of replies that said to expect af 14 days after ov and guess what-that day was yesterday and the witch was knockinhg on my door!!!!

I know this might not be much help but I just thought I would mention it!!

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm really not sure about that either! I guess 14 days would make sense if your definitely on a 28 day cycle, ov half way thru so 14 days till AF. But if cycle is longer than 28 days, you wouldn't necessarily ov on day 14....now I'm just rambling! Not sure hun, would go on ask a nurse or somehting. Will try and do some research later and let you know.

xxx


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

I've just bought a booked called "Taking Charge of your Fertility" and that states quite categorically that the a/f follows on 14 days from ovulation.  I think it's the only thing that you can rely on!

My problem is that I can't ever remember any signs of ovulation, and now that I know what they are I'm always thinking about every twinge, pain and emotion as a "sign."  Basically I still can't pinpoint it and I worry that this first cycle of clomid hasn't actually resulted in ovulation.

Still, I have an appointment with the consultant on Tuesday so I'll ask him then!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls, that book Arabella certainly sounds like its confirming it is definitely 14 days.  

Kelly looks like the 14 day rule applied to you too.

Thanks Kerry mate.

Seems to me then that the twinges I thought were ovulation twinges aren't and they come just before ovulation.  Safest thing for me this month (and maybe you could try Arabella?) is to use opk.

I appreciate your replies xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry, just to confuse things but a luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is _usually _ 14 days but can actually be up to 17 days. My consultant also said this is quite normal if it does happen. Last month I definitely ovulated on CD14/15 (had monitoring scans, consultant told me when I'd ovulate & also "felt" it & had temp rise...but my AF didn't arrive until CD32. Since January, alternate months have been slightly late (when from right ovary). It can be caused by a "persistent corpus luteum" but also Clomid can cause extended luteal phase....

Apologies to throw a spanner in the works & confuse everyone...it is usual to have 14 day luteal phase but definitely not always...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess that could explain things then Natasha.  

Like you, I had very marked ovulation twinges, convinced it was that day (14) but came on AF today which is day 31.  

I think in future I'll add on 17 days from ovulation for expected AF so as not to build my hopes up again.  

Thanks xx


----------

